# Toro Power TRX 28 - traction issues resolved?



## denwood (10 mo ago)

I searched here for any reference to Toro's issue with the track drive (28" to be specific) which has quite a few very poor reviews due to failed or jerking drive. Does anyone know if that issue has been definitively fixed? Also, does anyone have insight as to the issue.

If there is a thread already, please just post a link


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I haven't seen much on this forum about Toro track drive units. I'd be interested in hearing any comments as well.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

There have been a few posts regarding the issues with the TRX machines, but nothing I recall on if the issues have been addressed by Toro. 

This fellow from Quebec has 2 videos on the issues on his TRX and mentions in the second video that the dealer has replaced components including the hydrostatic transmission and the machine is now functioning better, but he has concerns on the longevity of the repairs.



















New snowblower decision


Hi, I am looking for some advice on a new snowblower. I had a Toro 828oxe that served me well but was underpowered for the snow that we get here (we just got 3 feet of snow in two days + EOD plowing). The Toro is28" wide with a 250cc engine. I've found 2 options close to me that I am torn...




www.snowblowerforum.com













Which snowblowers makes and models should you not Buy?


We are always giving advice what snowblowers we should buy but seldom say what not to buy, and why? I'd say the reasons not to buy is unavailability of parts, unavailability of a dealer network, unavailability of servicing, poor performance, early breakdown/often breakdown/not reliable. It...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## denwood (10 mo ago)

Yep, saw those..that's why I was wondering about a "definitive" fix from owners...

Looking at the reviews at Toro.com for this unit, it looks like the poor reviews are still being posted in the last few months, and some are reporting multiple dealer visits with no resolution. That's a tough pill for over $4K. I'm looking to upgrade (as I really love the chute control on my 1128 PowerMax) but not if it means problems.


----------



## Canuck1473 (Oct 12, 2020)

denwood said:


> I searched here for any reference to Toro's issue with the track drive (28" to be specific) which has quite a few very poor reviews due to failed or jerking drive. Does anyone know if that issue has been definitively fixed? Also, does anyone have insight as to the issue.
> 
> If there is a thread already, please just post a link


I have this unit, which is now 2 years old. In year 1 it went back to the dealer 4 times with traction drive issues. Finally, on the 4th trip in the dealer had received a recall notice for this machine's traction drive. In year 2, we have had twice our normal snowfall and the machine has worked flawlessly since the recall action was implemented. If you are concerned about the traction talk to the dealer about the factory recall.


----------



## Canuck1473 (Oct 12, 2020)

denwood said:


> I searched here for any reference to Toro's issue with the track drive (28" to be specific) which has quite a few very poor reviews due to failed or jerking drive. Does anyone know if that issue has been definitively fixed? Also, does anyone have insight as to the issue.
> 
> If there is a thread already, please just post a link


I have this unit, which is now 2 years old. In year 1 it went back to the dealer 4 times with traction drive issues. Finally, on the 4th trip in the dealer had received a recall notice for this machine's traction drive. In year 2, we have had twice our normal snowfall and the machine has worked flawlessly since the recall action was implemented. If you are concerned about the traction talk to the dealer about the factory recall.


----------



## Canuck1473 (Oct 12, 2020)

denwood said:


> I searched here for any reference to Toro's issue with the track drive (28" to be specific) which has quite a few very poor reviews due to failed or jerking drive. Does anyone know if that issue has been definitively fixed? Also, does anyone have insight as to the issue.
> 
> If there is a thread already, please just post a link
> [I have this unit, which is now 2 years old. In year 1 it went back to the dealer 4 times with traction drive issues. Finally, on the 4th trip in the dealer had received a recall notice for this machine's traction drive. In year 2, we have had twice our normal snowfall and the machine has worked flawlessly since the recall action was implemented. If you are concerned about the traction talk to the dealer about the factory recall.


----------



## denwood (10 mo ago)

Canuck1473 said:


> I have this unit, which is now 2 years old. In year 1 it went back to the dealer 4 times with traction drive issues. Finally, on the 4th trip in the dealer had received a recall notice for this machine's traction drive. In year 2, we have had twice our normal snowfall and the machine has worked flawlessly since the recall action was implemented. If you are concerned about the traction talk to the dealer about the factory recall.


that’s exactly the feedback I was looking for  thanks.


----------

